# Finding a Carpetting Plant



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm looking for a carpetting plant but I have some criteria. Thanks for your help

30 gallon tank
low light (26 watt)
housing angelfish
slightly acidic and soft water
very few nutrients
sand substrate

I have trouble even growing moss in there cause the water is too soft. What should I do? Should I add some soil underneath the substrate? What kind of carpetting plant can I use? I really want to add some green in there but not occupy too much space with tall plants.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

carbonlist said:


> I'm looking for a carpetting plant but I have some criteria. Thanks for your help
> 
> 30 gallon tank
> low light (26 watt)
> ...


It's not the soft water that's the issue, it's your light (and possibly your fish). Generally, plants do better in soft water than hard water.

What kind of moss did you have trouble growing?

If you have trouble growing moss, then I would think carpet plants are out of the question.


----------



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

I was growing some taiwan and java before with no problem but I used some peat moss as a base substrate. Once I changed the aquarium to an angels only and removed the peat moss, the moss started yellowing, dying.

I had a little success before with HC (mini) but it took forever to grow. Is there a faster creeping plant? I'm planning on adding some peat substrate anyways.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

carbonlist said:


> I was growing some taiwan and java before with no problem but I used some peat moss as a base substrate. Once I changed the aquarium to an angels only and removed the peat moss, the moss started yellowing, dying.
> 
> I had a little success before with HC (mini) but it took forever to grow. Is there a faster creeping plant? I'm planning on adding some peat substrate anyways.


Peat moss softens the water, so if your moss grew well with peat moss, then it didn't start dying because of soft water.

Perhaps there's simply not enough nutrients? Java moss should do okay with your light. What are the dimensions of your tank? If the tank is too high, then there might not be sufficient light on the bottom.


----------



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

I think it's probably the nutrient issue. my tank is 36*12*18(height). I know the lighting has always been an issue but i didn't want to replace the ballast.

Is there anyway around it?

Would Java Ferns be okay in the tank?


----------



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

actually, as a matter of fact, I haven't seen any algae...in a LONG TIME.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

carbonlist said:


> I think it's probably the nutrient issue. my tank is 36*12*18(height). I know the lighting has always been an issue but i didn't want to replace the ballast.
> 
> Is there anyway around it?
> 
> Would Java Ferns be okay in the tank?


I think the height should be okay. If it's a nutrient issue, you could try dosing ferts to see if it helps.


----------



## ubr0ke (Jul 12, 2011)

carbonlist said:


> I was growing some taiwan and java before with no problem but I used some peat moss as a base substrate. Once I changed the aquarium to an angels only and removed the peat moss, the moss started yellowing, dying.
> 
> I had a little success before with HC (mini) but it took forever to grow. Is there a faster creeping plant? I'm planning on adding some peat substrate anyways.


peat moss lowers your kh....when you stopped using it your kh changed..plants do not adapt well to kh changes...

are you using ro water now?


----------

